

When Your Data Wanders to Places You’ve Never Been - maudlinmau5
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/28/technology/personal-data-takes-a-winding-path-into-marketers-hands.html

======
agreenjay
The public should have much control of their online privacy--especially the
right to be left alone.

